# A-Z places to pee



## cosmo2127 (Nov 18, 2005)

Just start with the letter A and work through the alphabet naming places you could go pee.






Behind the big old Apple tree


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 18, 2005)

Hilarious! Cosmo, you rock! :clap :icon_bigg

You could go pee...

On the mean ol' *Bumble Bee* that stung Lee on his weenie! :icon_chee


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 18, 2005)

LOL!!!

Lil' Johnny had great aim and filled his *CANTEEN!*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 18, 2005)

Behind your car at the *Drive-in*.


----------



## MacForMe (Nov 18, 2005)

You could try *an Envelope? *


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 18, 2005)

or in a dumpster


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 19, 2005)

...in a *fountain*.


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 19, 2005)

or by a big, black, hairy *Gorilla*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2005)

You could pee on a *hedge*.


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 21, 2005)

If you are a survivor, you could pee on an Island


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 26, 2005)

In an empty *Juice* carton.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 26, 2005)

When tickled, you could pee in your *knickers*.


----------



## dragueur (Feb 14, 2006)

or behind the *Ladder*


----------



## katisha (Feb 14, 2006)

...on the *monitor* of your computer, or closeby..


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

or in a *Night* club


----------



## dragueur (Feb 21, 2006)

or in any *Open* space


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

Or in a *Public Place*


----------



## dragueur (Feb 21, 2006)

or in a fancy restaurant in *Quebec*


----------



## katisha (Feb 21, 2006)

or on someone's leg at a *rock *concert


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 21, 2006)

You could pee on *someone's sushi*.


----------



## pieced (Feb 21, 2006)

In a *Tea *cup...


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

Under an Umbrella


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

in a flower *Vase* so it'll serve as a good fertilizer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katisha (Feb 22, 2006)

Into a *water* filter for everyone else to enjoy.


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

on the *Xerox* machine so it'll get busted.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL y'all!!

You could pee with your dog in your back *yard*.


----------



## lavender (Feb 22, 2006)

Pee on the *Zebra *when you visit the zoo next time!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

On the biggest dog in the *Animal* shelter so he will bite you.


----------



## katisha (Feb 23, 2006)

Ohhhh we're going back to A!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Umm... into the glorious *bushiness *of a voluptuous monobrow, like this one:


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

On a cute, cuddly cat.


----------



## katisha (Feb 24, 2006)

Into the centre of a *donut*.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

Katisha, your posts make me pee myself!! :icon_lol:

OMG, I really want to pee on *EWE*!!


----------



## Leony (Mar 2, 2006)

LMAOOOOO hahaha

Thanks for the laugh again Lisa!!!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

I want to pee on a frog.


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 2, 2006)

On some *Gold* daffodils


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

All over my house.


----------



## katisha (Mar 2, 2006)

All of your suggestions make me laugh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Into an antique *ink *bottle, to be kept as a family heirloom for 17 generations.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

On a jaguar in the jungle.


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 2, 2006)

on a kindergartner


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

On a lion.


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 2, 2006)

on your mother. lol


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

On Nicole Kidman.


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 2, 2006)

In the ocean.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

On a piece of paper.


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 2, 2006)

on the queens quarters.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

on a rabbit.


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 2, 2006)

on a statue


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 2, 2006)

on a tomato patch


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

On a ugly person


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 2, 2006)

on a violin


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

on a white shirt.


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 2, 2006)

on a xylophone


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

In a yellow cup.


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 2, 2006)

on a zebra in the zoo.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

On some wild animals in Africa.


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 2, 2006)

on a bumble bee.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

On a cute cat.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

You could get so excited that you accidentally pee on a *dildo*. :icon_eek:


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Or on an English muffin.


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 3, 2006)

on your best friend named frank.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

On a gay guy named Greg.


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 3, 2006)

on harry's hairy back


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

In an ice cube tray.


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 3, 2006)

On a jumping jester named jack


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

On a kitten named Kate.


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 3, 2006)

Off of a ladder into Lisa's lair.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

On a man from Montana named Mike.


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 3, 2006)

In Nancy's new shoes.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

On an orange octopus.


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 3, 2006)

On Pete's purple pants.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

On a quiet girl from Quebec.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

LOL!

Off of Roger Rabbit's roof.


----------



## dragueur (Mar 3, 2006)

On the show of Sesame Street


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

On a tiger.


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 3, 2006)

Lol. Oops.

Off of a unicycle.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 4, 2006)

All over some *vegetables.*


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 5, 2006)

Into a watering can.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

While you're getting an *x-ray.*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 5, 2006)

On your yellow yo-yo while yodeling.


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 12, 2006)

on zany zachary's zebra


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 12, 2006)

In an *aquarium.*


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 13, 2006)

behind bobby's boxes


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 13, 2006)

You could pee in a *castor* sugar container.


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 13, 2006)

down the hall


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 14, 2006)

On an *evil elephant.*


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 14, 2006)

You could pee on the* floor*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 17, 2006)

Pee on Oscar the Grouch!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 17, 2006)

On some *hamsters.*


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 17, 2006)

You could pee on some *ice*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 17, 2006)

Pee in a mean person's *juice*.


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 17, 2006)

You could pee in the* kettle*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 19, 2006)

You could give a golden shower to Lisa. :madno:


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 19, 2006)

On a *man* that looks like a *monkey.*


----------



## GinaPaloka (Mar 20, 2006)

In someones *Nostril*


----------



## lavender (Mar 20, 2006)

On a *Octapus*!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 20, 2006)

On a *punk.*


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 23, 2006)

At *Quizno's*.


----------



## lavender (Mar 23, 2006)

On a *road*


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 23, 2006)

In a *sink*. :laughno:


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 23, 2006)

In a *toilet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 25, 2006)

In an *underwear* drawer.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 26, 2006)

On a* vampire.*


----------



## lavender (Mar 28, 2006)

In the *water *in the pool!


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 30, 2006)

On an *X-Ray*


----------



## LVA (Mar 30, 2006)

under a *zebra* ...


----------



## lavender (Mar 30, 2006)

When travelling on an *aeroplane*.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 31, 2006)

What happened to the letter *Y*? :icon_wink

On a *baseball* field.


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 31, 2006)

In your *cats* litter box


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 31, 2006)

In a *D*airy Queen restroom.


----------



## lavender (Apr 3, 2006)

On an elephant


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 4, 2006)

Accidentally on your *feet* when you try to hover over a public toilet.


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 4, 2006)

on the *gate*


----------



## lavender (Apr 5, 2006)

On the *house*


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 6, 2006)

by the *interstate*


----------



## lavender (Apr 7, 2006)

on a *jagged *road.


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 8, 2006)

in the *kiln*


----------



## LVA (Apr 9, 2006)

behind a *llama*


----------



## lavender (Apr 9, 2006)

On a *mountain*


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 10, 2006)

In the middle of* nowhere*


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 10, 2006)

In a *open* shop


----------



## lavender (Apr 10, 2006)

In a swimming *pool*!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 10, 2006)

In a quarry.


----------



## lavender (Apr 11, 2006)

On a *rhino's *huge nose!


----------



## LVA (Apr 15, 2006)

@ the *SuperMarket*


----------



## lavender (Apr 17, 2006)

On a moving *train*.


----------



## LVA (Apr 17, 2006)

somewhere near Uranus


----------



## linda46125 (Apr 17, 2006)

in a *vehicle*


----------



## lavender (Apr 17, 2006)

In the *woods*


----------



## elljmz (Apr 17, 2006)

or on a *Xerox *machine


----------



## lavender (Apr 18, 2006)

or maybe on a *yacht*?


----------



## LVA (Apr 19, 2006)

how about on a *zucchini *to help it grow ?


----------



## lavender (Apr 19, 2006)

On an *apple *tree.


----------



## Kan D sweets (Apr 22, 2006)

in the Bahamas


----------



## lavender (Apr 22, 2006)

On a black *cat*


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 22, 2006)

at the dentists office


----------



## lavender (Apr 22, 2006)

on an eel


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Apr 22, 2006)

laboratory


----------



## lavender (Apr 24, 2006)

in the moonlight


----------



## LVA (Apr 30, 2006)

in the nude ... lol


----------



## blackmettalic (May 3, 2006)

in an *office*


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 13, 2006)

in the PeePee room (does that count?)


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

on the raider's *quaterback*


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

In the sink


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 14, 2006)

in the TOILET! lol, i had to say it!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

In an umpire's hat


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 17, 2006)

in the vatican (oooh, so sacrilegious)


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

In the wastebasket


----------



## pla4u (Jul 19, 2006)

on the X-Ray machine...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 20, 2006)

In a yellow jackets' nest


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 20, 2006)

at the zoo!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

On an apple


----------



## pla4u (Jul 21, 2006)

on a bobcat


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 21, 2006)

On a stinky *cigarette* to put it out!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

In a doghouse


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 24, 2006)

in somebody's ear. (EWWW!)


----------



## pla4u (Jul 25, 2006)

in a funhouse....


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 26, 2006)

on a GOAT!


----------



## pla4u (Jul 27, 2006)

in a Hatch


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 28, 2006)

in an igloo


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 28, 2006)

At a Jack In The Box. (Eww. I dislike public restrooms.)


----------



## pla4u (Jul 28, 2006)

in a KAYAK


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 29, 2006)

on a llama


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

on a *mole* hill.


----------



## pla4u (Jul 30, 2006)

on the oven


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

Pee pee in the potty.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 31, 2006)

on a quail


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

In a rowboat


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

in your shoe


----------



## michko970 (Aug 4, 2006)

while on the telephone.


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 4, 2006)

on an umbrella


----------



## Nox (Aug 9, 2006)

on a virgin.


----------



## pla4u (Aug 9, 2006)

On a WIMP!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 9, 2006)

in a xylophone


----------



## pla4u (Aug 9, 2006)

in your yogart...


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 10, 2006)

in the ZOO


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 10, 2006)

on an apple tree


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

on a banana


----------



## pla4u (Aug 16, 2006)

in a closet


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 17, 2006)

on your DOOR


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 19, 2006)

in an ELEVATOR


----------



## pla4u (Aug 19, 2006)

on a fan


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 19, 2006)

in a GUTTER


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 19, 2006)

in the house


----------



## pla4u (Aug 19, 2006)

on an iron


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 19, 2006)

in a jar


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 19, 2006)

in your kitchen


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 19, 2006)

in a Limo


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 20, 2006)

Please, don't pee on *me*.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 20, 2006)

On a nutshell


----------



## pla4u (Aug 20, 2006)

on an Octopus


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 20, 2006)

in the potty


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 20, 2006)

on Q-tips


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 21, 2006)

on the road


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 21, 2006)

on the steps


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 21, 2006)

on the telephone


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 11, 2006)

pee whilst standing on tip toe


----------



## pla4u (Oct 11, 2006)

onthe planet Uranus


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2006)

Pee inside a *violin*.


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 12, 2006)

pee in the *water*


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

on the xerox copy machine


----------



## Misirie (Oct 12, 2006)

With a *y*ak


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

on Zone Alarm


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 13, 2006)

LOL Good one 'cause I HATE Zone Alarm!

Pee on *AOL*!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 13, 2006)

pee on bunk beds


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 14, 2006)

on the neighbors *cat*? "sorry bonkers!"


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 14, 2006)

On a *di**rt* road


----------



## pla4u (Oct 15, 2006)

on an elevator :7a:


----------



## TylerD (Oct 15, 2006)

On a french frie .... Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I couldnt think of anything...


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 15, 2006)

On a German (I'm not saying it would be a god idea!!)


----------



## pla4u (Oct 15, 2006)

on HELL to help put out the fires...giggle


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 15, 2006)

On Ice Cream.... (could not think of anything else)


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 15, 2006)

in your roomates' *jam*! :eusa_whistle:


----------



## echanting (Oct 16, 2006)

on the knot


----------



## pla4u (Oct 16, 2006)

on a lamp


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 16, 2006)

on a moose


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 16, 2006)

on a nail


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 18, 2006)

on an opposum


----------



## pla4u (Oct 18, 2006)

on a pillow


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

on quaker oats


----------



## Shelley (Oct 19, 2006)

on a road


----------



## pla4u (Oct 20, 2006)

on a snake!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 21, 2006)

on a table


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 21, 2006)

on a Umbrella


----------



## pla4u (Oct 22, 2006)

in a Volvo


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 22, 2006)

In a *watermelon* rind?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 22, 2006)

on a Star Wars "X-Wing Fighter"


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 23, 2006)

In a yacht


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 23, 2006)

On a Zebra Rug in Zimbabwa haha


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

HA HA...good job with the Z's PerfectMistake :smile:

on an APE! yikes!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 23, 2006)

on a Ballerina


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

On a cop.

_But make sure it is during a DUI test and your bladder is full of beer._


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

on the doorknob


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

On an eyeball.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

over the Fence


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

On a Gargantuan Gorilla.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

Off the back of a Hippopotomus


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

On an Iguana in an Igloo.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

ppssssstt.....on the neighbors new Jaguar....hehe....


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 25, 2006)

in the pouch of a Kangaroo


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

in the bosses lemonade.....shhhhhhh


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

My mouth.

Ewwwww!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

in your nickers


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

On old overalls.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

in your pajamas


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

Pee while queefing.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

on the rafters

watch out for drips!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

Pee on the Slip n' Slide.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

In a box of TIDE


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

Pee on Uranus.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 25, 2006)

on a girl named Virginia


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

in some jerks Whiskey:gulp:


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 26, 2006)

In an x rated porn movie


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 26, 2006)

on a ball of yarn


----------



## pla4u (Oct 26, 2006)

on Zoro :fechten2:


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 26, 2006)

pee on an angel:angel:


----------



## pla4u (Oct 27, 2006)

pee on a BEE :bee:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 27, 2006)

Pee on a candycane!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 28, 2006)

pee on a diary


----------



## pla4u (Oct 29, 2006)

pee on an encyclopedia


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 29, 2006)

Pee on a Fern.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 30, 2006)

pee on a girlfriend


----------



## pla4u (Oct 30, 2006)

pee on a hamburger


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 30, 2006)

pee in ice


----------



## Shelley (Oct 30, 2006)

pee in a jug


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2006)

Pee through a key-hole.


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Pee in the loo, strange as it may seem ....


----------



## pla4u (Oct 31, 2006)

pee on a mango


----------



## Shelley (Oct 31, 2006)

Pee on a nut


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 1, 2006)

pee in an oboe


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2006)

Pee pee in the potty.


----------



## Shelley (Nov 1, 2006)

pee on a quarter


----------



## pla4u (Nov 1, 2006)

pee on a ratlesnake


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 4, 2006)

pee in your shoe


----------



## pla4u (Nov 4, 2006)

in your toaster


----------



## abesmom (Nov 4, 2006)

Pee on an uncle


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Nov 5, 2006)

Pee on Venus


----------



## pla4u (Nov 6, 2006)

pee on a walrus!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 11, 2006)

Pee in a monastery in front of a handful of monks who are sworn to silence


----------



## pla4u (Nov 12, 2006)

pee on a yodeler


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 3, 2006)

Shhhh...next to the zebra's cage at the zoo.


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 5, 2006)

lol in an _AEROPLANE_


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

on a bridge!


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 5, 2006)

on the catwalk


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

In the dining room


----------



## charish (Feb 3, 2007)

pee in your neighbor's pool


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 5, 2007)

pee on your Father in Law


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 6, 2007)

in the garage


----------



## la_moni (Feb 6, 2007)

You could pee on the *Train Tracks*

haha i think i skipped a few letters on my previous post, i was looking at another , sorry

you could pee in the* Hotel*


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 6, 2007)

Pee in the Ikea


----------

